# Summer Elective



## Hardeysheye (Jan 2, 2012)

I am a second year medical student in UMF Iasi, Romania and I will like to do my summer elective in Germany. Can anybody recommend a hospital to me and please I will like to know what the advantages are. In case you have any other hospital in another country apart from Germany, I would appreciate it. Thanks in anticipation.


----------

